

Config manager based on Git for your $HOME - albertzeyer
https://github.com/RichiH/vcsh

======
rofrol
And this is my imho simpler approach:
[https://github.com/rofrol/.configs](https://github.com/rofrol/.configs)

Store all configs in ~/.configs, and make symlinks to ~/ with install.sh.
There is also push_configs.sh to rsync configs to some host and users

